# Yema Sous-Marine



## quietman (Nov 3, 2011)

I've just finished re-rotoring and generally cleaning up a recently purchased Yema Sous-Marine Automatic (Circa late 60s - early 70s) and have now assimilated it into my fledgling collection. I'm quite liking it. The striped gold dial is nicely aged although the large 4mm thick slab of perspex over the top does distort the view a little :1eye: . The small lume dots on the outside of the dial do kind of 'lens' up through the outside edge of the glass which is kind of cool though. The crystal is fitted with a gasket and removable bezel, screw back with gasket and waterproof crown so I guess it was pretty water-proof when sold. I won't be 'Sub-Marining' it anytime soon though.....














































I discovered from some of the French forums that the Sous-Marine mark was created by Yema in 1953 released initially using Jeambrun PS31 (and date / seconds derivatives) Manual movements. The first Automatics were released in 1956 using Swiss ETA movements. Watches were then also released in the 60s and 70s using FE movements - my watch has a 17J FE3611 movement.

The curly 'Y' Yema logo was used until 1977 when the angular 'Y' was introduced. And of course many Sous-Marines have been produced since. And you can buy shiny new ones now, if that's your thing.....

MP.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

By the way, the Yema SARL was located in Besancon, France...

Andreas


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Mikrolisk said:


> By the way, the Yema SARL was located in Besancon, France...


Lots of photos of vintage Yema's (including various Sous-Marine models) in this thread on ForumaMontres: YEMA, mise Ã jour


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm liking that , the dial is really quite lovely


----------

